# Unconventional Leg Training Tactics



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s sort of a joke in natural bodybuilding circles that drug-free bodybuilders “have no legs.” I hate to admit it’s true, but I’ve been to dozens of drug tested shows where nearly all of the competitors had thick chests, huge arms, wide lats and cannonball deltoids, but almost none of them had any lower body [...]

*Read More...*


----------

